# Можно ли делать электрофорез с карипаином в 79лет?



## Irina.dokashina (28 Сен 2011)

Здравствуйте! У моей бабушки (79лет) Ужасная боль по всей нижней поверхности правой ноги до щиколотки. Лежит сейчас в нейрохирургии. Ездили делали МРТ, которое показало что есть грыжа диска L5/S1  4-5мм. Процедуры, которые делают в больнице не помогают, боль не проходит. У лечащего врача спрашивала про электрофорез с карипаином, на что он сказал что в таком возрасте карипаин не желательно делать, тк он как то неправильно откладывается на костях, а после результатов МРТ сказал что если мы проделаем электрофорез, то хуже не будет. Подскажите пожалуйста стоит ли делать карипаин и какие методы лечения ещё существуют.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Сен 2011)

Irina.dokashina написал(а):


> он сказал что в таком возрасте карипаин не желательно делать, тк он как то неправильно откладывается на костях, а после результатов МРТ сказал что если мы проделаем электрофорез, то хуже не будет.


У карипаина нет доказанной эффективности, его можно применять, как и минеральную воду и свежий воздух и яйца перепелов, результат будет приблизительно одинаков. А вот сам электрофорез действительно может вызвать усиление полевого синдрома, вот только карипаин тут ни причем...


----------

